# Variable Ausgabe mittels h:outputtext



## Andreas29 (8. Jan 2008)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, ob die hutputText Komponente die richtige ist, was ich suche, ist einfach eine Komponente, der ich einen Text mit bestimmten Zeichen und eine Liste mit entsprechenden Werten übergebe und die mir daraus dann entsprechend einen Text baut.
Beispiel:
Ich übergebe der Komponente den Text Hallo Herr %1, wie geht es dir %2?
Weiterhin übergebe ich die Werte Müller, Hans
Die Komponente gibt dann Hallo Herr Müller, wie geht es dir Hans? aus
Gibt es irgendwie sowas? Ich würde die Texte nämlich gerne über ein bundle / eine .properties-Datei einlesen und in der Datei entsprechend den obersten String reinschreiben. Die Liste ergibt sich dann zur Laufzeit aus Werten, die aus einer DB ausgelesen werden. Soviel vielleicht noch zum Hintergrund meiner Frage...

Danke für jeden Hinweis.

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## nocturne (8. Jan 2008)

eigentlich String.format




Sonst nix.


----------



## maki (8. Jan 2008)

Du könntest deinen eigenen Converter schreiben, oder machst es folgermassen als Workaround:

```
<h:outputText  value="#{resourceBundle.text1} + irgendetwas + #{resourceBundle.text2}" />
```


----------



## Andreas29 (9. Jan 2008)

Hi,

erstmal danke für die Antworten.

@nocturne:
Kann ich denn inerhalb eines JSF-Tags eine JSP-Expression hinschreiben, die mir String.format aufruft oder wie soll ich deinen Vorschlag verstehen? Diese Lösung fände ich sehr häßlich, möchte meine JSF-Seiten möglichst Javafrei halten, sprich dort nur HTML und JSF-Tags drin stehen haben...

@maki
Die Idee mit dem eigenen Converter klingt nicht schlecht. Muss ich mir mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Grüße,
Andreas


----------

